# Silent rat



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just got a new rat to play with my rat cause im not at home much any more cause of loong hours at work. now the new rat squeeks like crazy when theyre playing.....not loud but the playful squeeks. but my rat that i had is perfectly quiet. before i got the new rat my rat was quiet but i thought that was cause he was alone. is the silence normal?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I've never heard Perry make a sound. But the other three all squeak when they play.

I think Perry's just too lazy. Or he's thinking about food and got distracted.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

it is just how males work LoL they play and the one that is squeaking is losing their game of I am bigger no I am bigger!


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

lol, well its kinda funny actually.....the rat i got, Biggun, is twice the size of Rocky but Rocky just continuously pins him. i think i named Rocky right....hes kikin ass!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's probably why, then. Rocky's the leader, he doesn't have to cry 'uncle.'


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Minttu has only squeaked in the last few weeks. however Galileo is a constant squeaker. And my boys rarely squeaked, only when Lamont would attack them.


----------

